# Tradinet. Perchè qui.



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

*Tradinet. Perchè qui.*

Visto che sono una curiosa, non sempre ma...
Mi raccontate perchè vi siete registrati e siete approdati qui?
Vale anche per i non registrati.

p.s. E anche cosa vi ha dato questo posto. E cosa continua a darvi.


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Ho cercato su google un sito che parlasse delle motivazioni del tradimento dopo averlo subito....e sono approdata qui....
ormai non mi serve più per quello scopo ma è quasi una seconda casa :mrgreen:


----------



## Konrad (10 Aprile 2012)

Come Simy, cercavo un sito che parlasse di come affrontare un tradimento subito ed ho trovato questo forum.


----------



## Cattivik (10 Aprile 2012)

Qui sono ritornato perchè in un forum simile avevo in passato trovato tanta bella gente con cui scambiare idee a viso aperto... e vedere appunto se ritrovavo qualche vecchio amico/a

Nel vecchio tradiit perchè non credevo a tutte le "storie" di tradimenti che sentivo raccontare...  :thinking:

Poi mi sono ricreduto... :fischio:

Cattivik


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2012)

*Ehh*

Io sto quì perchè una mia ex..venne qui a cercare consensi quando questo sito si chiamava in altro modo.....!Tutti a darle ragione....e lei di queste ragioni si faceva forte....peccato che io non potessi difendermi....anche perchè le cose non stavano come diceva lei...!Svariati anni dopo molti miei detrattori conoscendola di persona....mi chiesero scusa....!Da quel momento dispenso saggezza e moralità...anche se queste mie doti non sempre vengono apprezzate!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (10 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto quì perchè una mia ex..venne qui a cercare consensi *quando questo sito si chiamava in altro modo.....!*Tutti a darle ragione....e lei di queste ragioni si faceva forte....peccato che io non potessi difendermi....anche perchè le cose non stavano come diceva lei...!Svariati anni dopo molti miei detrattori conoscendola di persona....mi chiesero scusa....!Da quel momento dispenso saggezza e moralità...anche se queste mie doti non sempre vengono apprezzate!!!:rotfl:


Cioè come?

Cattivik


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2012)

*Cattivik*

Tradimento.it.......!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto che sono una curiosa, non sempre ma...
> Mi raccontate perchè vi siete registrati e siete approdati qui?
> Vale anche per i non registrati.
> 
> p.s. E anche cosa vi ha dato questo posto. E cosa continua a darvi.


Io sono qui perché sono stato mandato!

Mandato a liberare le coscienze dal dolore

Suvvia riprendete coraggio 
Perché la notte e lontana e il giorno si avvicina
Mandato a liberare il forum dal dominio delle tre madri
Mandato a togliere il giogo del dolore alle carampane ferite!
Mandato a portare il lieto annunzio ai traditi, 
a fasciare le piaghe dei cuori spezzati,
a proclamare la libertà degli schiavi,
la scarcerazione dei prigionieri,
a promulgare l'anno di misericordia del Conte,
un giorno di vendetta per gli impostori,
per consolare tutti gli afflitti,
per allietare gli afflitti di Tradi.net,
per dare loro una corona invece della cenere,
olio di letizia invece dell'abito da lutto,
canto di lode invece di un cuore mesto.
Essi si chiameranno querce di giustizia, 
piantagione del Conte per manifestare la sua gloria.
Ricostruiranno le vecchie rovine, 
rialzeranno gli antichi ruderi, 
restaureranno le città desolate, 
devastate da più generazioni. 
Vi godrete i beni delle nazioni, 
trarrete vanto dalle loro ricchezze.
Perché il loro obbrobrio fu di doppia misura, 
vergogna e insulto furono la loro porzione; 
Odio la rapina e l'ingiustizia.


E tu Tebe, tebe, tebe...
Fosti mandata al mio cospetto
Dopo che volgendo lo sguardo a chi ti ha tradito
Presi le prime sette corna contro tebe e le ingurgitai!


----------



## Cattivik (10 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tradimento.it.......!!!!


Miiiii quanto indietro!!!!

Ho frequentato per molto tadi.it

Forse è tra i nick che ho citato nella risposta al blog di Tebe!!!!


Cattivik


----------



## Sole (10 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto che sono una curiosa, non sempre ma...
> Mi raccontate perchè vi siete registrati e siete approdati qui?
> Vale anche per i non registrati.
> 
> p.s. E anche cosa vi ha dato questo posto. E cosa continua a darvi.


Io sono arrivata qui dopo aver tradito. Quando sono stata tradita stavo troppo male per parlarne serenamente e mettermi in gioco.

Sono arrivata, invece, perchè l'esperienza del tradimento è stata così nuova e sconvolgente per me che avevo davvero bisogno di confrontarmi.


----------



## Sole (10 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono arrivata qui dopo aver tradito. Quando sono stata tradita stavo troppo male per parlarne serenamente e mettermi in gioco.
> 
> Sono arrivata, invece, perchè l'esperienza del tradimento è stata così nuova e sconvolgente per me che avevo davvero bisogno di confrontarmi.


Ah, non ho detto cosa continua a darmi questo posto. Mi dà molto in termini di confronto e spunti di riflessione. Mi ha dato moltissimo dal punto di vista umano, perchè qui sopra ho stretto amicizie vere. E poi ormai mi sento a casa.


----------



## geko (10 Aprile 2012)

Io sono arrivato dopo aver tradito perché volevo leggere, SOLO leggere, di esperienze di persone tradite. Sostanzialmente la mia domanda era questa: "ma una tradita, vuole davvero saperlo?". Non ho trovato la risposta che cercavo... perché la maggior parte delle donne tradite che scrivevano qui avevano _scoperto_ il tradimento, non era stato loro _confessato_ spontaneamente. Mentre io avevo voglia di liberarmi la coscienza raccontandole tutto.
Poi ho letto alcuni interventi interessanti, di persone con un punto di vista totalmente diverso dal mio e così mi sono deciso a farmi avanti e ho scritto... da non registrato.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho cercato su google un sito che parlasse delle motivazioni del tradimento dopo averlo subito....e sono approdata qui....
> ormai non mi serve più per quello scopo ma è quasi una seconda casa :mrgreen:


idem


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2012)

Sono arrivata qui perchè cercavo un posto dove poter raccontare quello che dtavo vivendo. Cercando conforto e confronti. Mi ha aiutato a non esplodere in casa e di questo saró sempre grata. Qui ho trovato persone che ho conosciuto nella vita reale che adesso sono tra i miei più cari amici. Qualche grossa delusione da qualcuno ma sicuramente  mi ha aiutato a maturare e ad alcune storie e ad alcuni utenti devo l'essere quello che sono ora. Ancora in viaggio ma più consapevole..


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2012)

sono arrivata qui a novembre perchè da due anni avevo grossi problemi con il mio (ex) convivente, sostanzialmente dovuti all'abuso di alcool, poi mi ci sono messa anch'io poichè ho cominciato ad interessarmi ad un altro, quindi ho pensato: ma che bella coppia che siamo diventati! uno beve troppo e l'altra sta meditando di tradire!
all'inizio volevo scrivere a Cuori allo specchio di Gramellini su La Stampa, ma poi mi è sembrato di capire che la risposta sarebbe stata solo sua, ed io invece avrei preferito un confronto più ampio
sto qui perchè, io che pensavo di sapere tutto :mrgreen:, mi accorgo che su alcuni aspetti della vita non ho mai riflettuto abbastanza, e di questo ringrazio tutti Voi
e poi a volte mi diverto proprio, tanti utenti sono forti!:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2012)

Sono arrivata qui pensando che trdimento.net fosse un forum di libertini....
Neanche mi immaginavo che un tradimento potesse causare tanta sofferenza....

La mia intenzione era ed è di capire come ci si può sentire a tradire ....
Non penso di volerlo fare per vendetta e neanche per ripicca voglio solo capire....

Ora il tempo si avvicina ....
Poi bhò vedrò.... capirò .....chi lo sa......


----------



## Duchessa (10 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto che sono una curiosa, non sempre ma...
> Mi raccontate perchè vi siete registrati e siete approdati qui?
> Vale anche per i non registrati.
> 
> p.s. E anche cosa vi ha dato questo posto. E cosa continua a darvi.


Per un lungo periodo ho frequentato questo forum solo come lettrice.
Sono approdata qui inizialmente per curiosità, per conoscere altre esperienze, per confrontarle con le mie.
Ho avuto grossi problemi relazionali - affettivi, che penso/spero di aver superato in gran parte “anche” grazie al confronto con altre persone, con le loro idee, le loro azioni, i loro stati d'animo. Ho trovato qui dentro persone di grande umanità e di grande cuore, che, seppur inconsapevolmente, mi hanno aiutata al pari dei miei amati amici reali.
L’amicizia disinteressata, l’affinità di spirito e la condivisione sono da sempre la mia più grande fonte di gioia.
Questa domanda di Tebe mi dà l’occasione per ringraziare tutti, sia coloro che sento in sintonia, sia coloro ai quali non vorrei assomigliare, perché tutti sono stati molti importanti per la mia crescita.
Il motivo per cui ho iniziato a scrivere da registrata risiede nel bisogno, in questo nuovo e positivo periodo della mia vita, di confrontarmi in maniera più diretta, così da crescere ancora, e nella speranza di poter dare a mia volta un contributo, sia questo un aiuto o una semplice forma di compagnia.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2012)

*Free*

Grazie del forte.....!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Indeciso (10 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono arrivata qui perchè cercavo un posto dove poter raccontare quello che dtavo vivendo. Cercando conforto e confronti. Mi ha aiutato a non esplodere in casa e di questo saró sempre grata. Qui ho trovato persone che ho conosciuto nella vita reale che adesso sono tra i miei più cari amici. Qualche grossa delusione da qualcuno ma sicuramente  mi ha aiutato a maturare e ad alcune storie e ad alcuni utenti devo l'essere quello che sono ora. Ancora in viaggio ma più consapevole..


Inizialmente ho cominciato a frequentare il forum come lettore e poi perché anche io come farfalla sopra cercavo un posto dove poter raccontare quello che stavo vivendo. Cercando conforto e confronti.La mia situazione é ancora in evoluzione ma il dialogo aiuta, e non poco  e speriamo di risolvere la mia faccenda al meglio e di contribuire ad aiutare altre utenze


----------



## Buscopann (10 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto che sono una curiosa, non sempre ma...
> Mi raccontate perchè vi siete registrati e siete approdati qui?
> Vale anche per i non registrati.
> 
> p.s. E anche cosa vi ha dato questo posto. E cosa continua a darvi.



Cercavo l'ADMIN che mi deve ancora 50.000 delle vecchie lire

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2012)

*Busco*

E allora ò trovi corka!!!


----------



## edwina (10 Aprile 2012)

*tradinet*

mi sono imbattuta in tradi.it tanto tempo fa, poi son tornata che era diventato tradi.net, tra la prima e la seconda passeggiata c'è stato un tradimento vero e proprio (che a fasi alterne continua...), il mio: ebbene sì, diversamente fedele sono

diversamente fedele e non pentirsi, ecco perchè cercavo altre opinioni, mi sembrava in quel momento strano vivere quella situazione

la seconda volta mi sono anche registrata pensando prima o poi scrivo anch'io qualcosa, in realtà finora vi ho solo letto, se adesso mi leggete voi è colpa di Tebe 

apprezzo di tradi.net lo scambio di opinioni, come ha scritto qualcun altro ci ho trovato molti spunti di riflessione anche se, a dire il vero, poi rifletto veramente poco...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tradimento.it.......!!!!


tradimento.it non è mai stato correlato, se non per il nome, a tradimento.net


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cercavo l'ADMIN che mi deve ancora 50.000 delle vecchie lire
> 
> Buscopann


davvero?


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2012)

approdata qui come tanti per caso
ho letto tanto, riflettuto, trovato risposte a piccole domande
la strada per me è ancora lunga.... mai stata molto intelligente:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Aprile 2012)

Io sono stato bannato da tutti i forum italiani,
è rimasto solo questo :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io sono stato bannato da tutti i forum italiani,
> è rimasto solo questo :singleeye:


se continui a mette sti caxxo di avatar ti banniamo pure noi!:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se continui a mette sti caxxo di avatar ti banniamo pure noi!:mrgreen:


Tu non lo faresti mai........



vero?




vero????:scared::scared:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Tu non lo faresti mai........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angelo: 
ma io sono buona! 
:angelo:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono qui perché sono stato mandato!
> 
> Mandato a liberare le coscienze dal dolore
> 
> ...



Non è che hai sbagliato forum???
Dovresti cercare "miti e leggende.net"....


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è che hai sbagliato forum???
> Dovresti cercare "miti e leggende.net"....


Donna la tua è tracotanza!
Pagherai:smile:


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è che hai sbagliato forum???
> Dovresti cercare "miti e leggende.net"....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tradito77 (16 Aprile 2012)

Sono approdato qui dopo un tradimento subito, ma che la mia compagna aveva già chiuso.
Non ne abbiamo parlato con nessuno, così questo forum è diventato per me una valvola di sfogo.
Penso che se sono qui oggi, ancora insieme alla mia compagna, lo devo anche al confronto con tutti gli utenti di questo forum.
Ora che sembra andare tutto abbastanza bene, resto per la curiosità di capire come la gente affronta queste situazioni, per dare il mio punto di vista a chi sta vivendo un'esperienza simile alla mia e perchè comunque non si finisce mai di imparare.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Aprile 2012)

Sono qui perchè è un posto pieno di persone intelligenti e sagaci e soprattutto con problematiche simili, o quanto meno accomunati dallo stesso problema del tradimento.
Ci sono sempre spunti di riflessione ma anche possibilità di scherzare e di piangersi un pò addosso. A volte si ha bisogno anche di questo.
Comunque adesso scrivo e leggo pochissimo perchè tempo ne ho davvero poco.

Hiro


----------



## stellacadente (18 Aprile 2012)

Io mi sentivo sola ad affrontare il problema del tradimento...allora non ne avevo ancora parlato neanche con le mie migliori amiche....e così ho cercato un forum in cui scambiare opinioni, sentire altre campane, insomma...e sentirmi meno isolata....perchè tanto tra le mie conoscenze non dico che non ci siano donne tradite...sicuramente se ci sono non lo sanno e non lo so nemmeno io...io che invece cercavo opinioni e idee di chi l'ha vissuto, sia da tradito che da traditore. Sono contenta di aver trovato questo forum, mi ha aiutata molto, nel suo piccolo :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Aprile 2012)

Cinque anni fa nel vecchio forum ho trovato il mio ex marito che “interagiva” con la sua amante.
Ovviamente io ero l’arpia, la cattiva che li ostacolava, la iena che lo aveva massacrato negli anni…
E’ finita che il grande ammmore è svanito nel giro di due mesi circa.. poi purtroppo è stato il delirio per me  e mia figlia..
Non c’è più traccia di tutto ciò, è stato cancellato. 

Negli anni ho avuto modo di leggere post intelligenti ed interessanti che mi hanno aiutato molto. 
Tutt’ora traggo parecchi spunti per riflettere e migliorarmi..  
Ho continuato e continuo a leggere questo forum perché mi ha fornito la chiave di lettura di cose che ignoravo.. leggo tutto e conservo molti commenti che mi serviranno sicuramente. 
Ora ho anche il piacere di frequentare persone conosciute qui dentro che arricchiscono ancora di più la mia vita.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Aprile 2012)

Al lavoro, in uno di quei classici open space pieno di tavoli stile mensa aziendale dei poveri dove fanno lavorare noi povero operai degli anni 2000 (i programmatori), capito in mezzo a due tipe mai viste prima. Stiracchiandomi un attimo le stanche membra mi cade l'occhio sullo schermo della tipa a destra: stava su un sito/forum il cui titolo era qualcosa del tipo Matrimonio.it, butto l'occhio sul monitor della tipa a sinistra e vedo che invece stava su Tradimento.net. 

Aspettandomi da un momento all'altro qualcuno che mi venisse vicino dicendomi: "Ecco la telecamera, sorridi sei su scherzi a parte", in un momento di pausa vado sul primo: troppo noioso, si parlava di bomboniere, viaggi di nozze, vestiti, etc etc. Poi leggo qui e lo trovai decisamente più interessante, almeno qui la gente litigava  Infatti dopo aver letto per un periodo mi ricordo che m'iscrissi (allora i Non Registrati non potevano postare) solo per poter mandare a quel paese una che mi aveva scatenato l'embolo polemico, solo che visti i tempi della registrazione furono abbastanza lunghi, l'embolo mi passò, ma io rimasi.


----------



## Guerreiro (20 Aprile 2012)

Mi ha invitato Tubarao. Mi ha detto che nonostante l'incredibile tema principe del forum ci si trovano spunti di riflessione e momenti divertenti. io sono qui da oggi ed ho numerosi dubbi su entrambe le affermazioni dello squalo, però gli abbiamo dato credito tante volte perchè non farlo ancora?

Guerreiro


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

Guerreiro ha detto:


> Mi ha invitato Tubarao. Mi ha detto che nonostante l'incredibile tema principe del forum ci si trovano spunti di riflessione e momenti divertenti. io sono qui da oggi ed ho numerosi dubbi su entrambe le affermazioni dello squalo, però gli abbiamo dato credito tante volte perchè non farlo ancora?
> 
> Guerreiro


ciao e benvenuto! 
fidati di quello che ti ha detto lo squalo


----------



## Guerreiro (20 Aprile 2012)

Grazie, 

Daremo credito All' esimio anche se il tema fondante del forum a prima vista mi deprime un pò ,nonostante in questo momento io non possa ne tradire ne essere tradito


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Aprile 2012)

Guerreiro ha detto:


> Grazie,
> 
> Daremo credito All' esimio anche se il tema fondante del forum a prima vista mi deprime un pò ,nonostante in questo momento io non possa ne tradire ne essere tradito


eh, ma ci sono sempre le ricette di cucina...


----------



## Guerreiro (20 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma ci sono sempre le ricette di cucina...


Si sono d'accordo e devo dire che sono anche molto bravo ai fornelli, ma poi ci sono le moto, le partite di calcio, la salsa, la capoeira, il Tang su do... insomma non è che uno debba stare per forza a casa a guardare la vernice che si asciuga sui muri... se uno è un curioso in qualche modo la sua curiosità la sfoga prima o poi... magari anche qui...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2012)

Guerreiro ha detto:


> Si sono d'accordo e devo dire che sono anche molto bravo ai fornelli, ma poi ci sono le moto, le partite di calcio, la salsa, la capoeira, il Tang su do... insomma non è che uno debba stare per forza a casa a guardare la vernice che si asciuga sui muri... se uno è un curioso in qualche modo la sua curiosità la sfoga prima o poi... magari anche qui...


Benvenuto. Fidati di Tuba e se sei amico suo abbiamo sicuramente fatto un bell'acquisto


----------



## Tubarao (22 Aprile 2012)

Guerreiro ha detto:


> *Mi ha invitato Tubarao.* Mi ha detto che nonostante l'incredibile tema principe del forum ci si trovano spunti di riflessione e momenti divertenti. io sono qui da oggi ed ho numerosi dubbi su entrambe le affermazioni dello squalo, però gli abbiamo dato credito tante volte perchè non farlo ancora?
> 
> Guerreiro


Io non lo conosco


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

anche io come molti di voi ho cercato in internet qualcosa che riguardasse il tradimento perchè lo avevo appena subito (o meglio...lo subivo già da un bel po'!!!)
mi piace molto questo forum, mi aiuta, mi fa riflettere su moltissimi aspetti e ci sono personalità davvero interessanti.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto che sono una curiosa, non sempre ma...
> Mi raccontate perchè vi siete registrati e siete approdati qui?
> Vale anche per i non registrati.
> 
> p.s. E anche cosa vi ha dato questo posto. E cosa continua a darvi.


Perchè sono troppo orgoglioso per potermi confidare con qualcuno.
Perchè volevo sfogarmi.
perchè cercavo altro da leggere oltre quello che si trova ovunque.
perchè volevo farmi ancora più male. 
Talvolta alcune storie lette fanno capire che dietro ogni persona c'è sempre una storia che lascia a bocca aperta.
Non mi da più nulla. Se non rabbia per situazioni che sembrano essere irrisolvibili.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Aprile 2012)

All'epoca, ho visto che mio marito leggeva questo forum.
Aveva appena scoperto il tradimento.
Ho cominciato a leggere anche io, per cercare di capire come si sentisse.

Mi ricordo che leggere Daniele mi buttava giù in una maniera insostenibile.. all'epoca avevo un nick che mi guadagnò il titolo di "best demotivational nick" 

Sono rimasta, per le persone, e perchè continuo a trovare discussioni interessanti.


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> All'epoca, ho visto che mio marito leggeva questo forum.
> Aveva appena scoperto il tradimento.
> Ho cominciato a leggere anche io, per cercare di capire come si sentisse.
> 
> ...


Qula'eraquesto nick?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Qula'eraquesto nick?



Ehm...

Ero...

Senzasperanze....


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> 
> Ero...
> 
> Senzasperanze....


Ehm ...
in effetti ...

Premio meritato


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ehm ...
> in effetti ...
> 
> Premio meritato




Rimasi un sacco di tempo senza avatar...
Poi misi una nave sfracellata dalle onde..
Poi dei bucaneve che spuntavano appena sotto una coltre ghiacciata.

infine arrivò Nausicaa.
Prima tutta stracciata, sporca ed esausta seduta sulla riva.
Poi con la spada in mano.

ora vola. Anche se ogni tanto quei vecchi avatar avrebbero ancora molto senso


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Rimasi un sacco di tempo senza avatar...
> Poi misi una nave sfracellata dalle onde..
> Poi dei bucaneve che spuntavano appena sotto una coltre ghiacciata.
> 
> ...


Già ... fosse facile lasciare il passato alle spalle


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Già ... fosse facile lasciare il passato alle spalle


Soprattutto poi se non è passato per nulla...


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2012)

Sono approdato qui dopo essere deflagrato totalmente per un secondo tradimento da chi tanto ho amato, un tradimento brutto e cattivo. Sono l'unico utente dire che qui non si è comunque ripreso.


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono approdato qui dopo essere deflagrato totalmente per un secondo tradimento da chi tanto ho amato, un tradimento brutto e cattivo. *Sono l'unico utente dire che qui non si è comunque ripreso*.


Daniele sei in errore, non sei il solo:smile:


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono approdato qui dopo essere deflagrato totalmente per un secondo tradimento da chi tanto ho amato, un tradimento brutto e cattivo. *Sono l'unico utente dire che qui non si è comunque ripreso*.


Non è proprio così Daniele.


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Soprattutto poi se non è passato per nulla...


Come ti capisco


----------



## Ultimo (26 Aprile 2012)

Le persone cambiano, e sono gli eventi a far cambiare. Chiamatela maturità, evoluzione, chiamatela come volete! ma certi eventi ti cambiano, se poi questi cambiamenti devono per forza di cose avvenire in tempi non umani, viene ancora più difficile metabolizzare e ritornare sereni.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono approdato qui dopo essere deflagrato totalmente per un secondo tradimento da chi tanto ho amato, un tradimento brutto e cattivo.


Io sono arrivato qui dirigendomi verso il fungo atomico che questa detonazione ha provocato...


----------



## blu (26 Aprile 2012)

*Sono approdato qui...*

Perche' ERO incazzosamente geeelooooso ;-),presente quella gelosia malata?

Mi volevo mettere davanti all'ostacolo piu' grosso di un geloso ovvero, il TRADIMENTOOOOOOOO!

Ahahahhaha ora sono dolcemente geloso,presente quella sana e stuzzichevole gelosia? prrrrrrrr

Buongiorno a tutti!

ciao blu


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Perche' ERO incazzosamente geeelooooso ;-),presente quella gelosia malata?
> 
> Mi volevo mettere davanti all'ostacolo piu' grosso di un geloso ovvero, il TRADIMENTOOOOOOOO!
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ciao Blu:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ciao Blu:mrgreen:


Ciao Bellezza!

Grazie del tuo entusiasmo, sempre molto gentile ed educatamente squisito!

ciao blu

p.s ora vado a correre ;-) ciao


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Bellezza!
> 
> Grazie del tuo entusiasmo, sempre molto gentile ed educatamente squisito!
> 
> ...


buona corsa allora! 
a presto! :mrgreen:

ps. grazie per il complimento


----------



## Daniele (28 Aprile 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io sono arrivato qui dirigendomi verso il fungo atomico che questa detonazione ha provocato...


Vero!


----------



## Giglio (3 Maggio 2012)

Approfitto di questo thread per la mia motivazione del perchè sono qui. Provengo anch'io dal vecchio Tradimento.it dove ero stato invitato a suo tempo, dalla mia amica extra di allora. Lì, ci siamo scambiati molti messaggi, interventi, discussioni oltre a quelli quotidiani o in intimità. Entrambi delusi dalle prestazioni come interessi dei propri rispettivi partners, avevamo trovato questa soluzione, piacevole, interessante e appagante, non fatta di misere apparenze ma sopratutto contenuti. Poi, di punto in bianco, Lei è sparita, sparita completamente, dove ogni ricerca, con i pochi dettagli che avevo si è rivelata inutile.
Sono qui a cercarLa, se si è riscritta, se qualcuno ha Sue notizie o qualche riferimento. Il Suo vecchio nick era "Sensuale", mamma appagata dai due figli e moglie delusa da un compagno che pensava solo ad andare a pescare... Ora dovrebbe avere 48 o 49 anni, abitava allora in provincia di Pordenone. 
Ringrazio chiunque potesse aiutarmi.
Giglio


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

Giglio ha detto:


> Approfitto di questo thread per la mia motivazione del perchè sono qui. Provengo anch'io dal vecchio Tradimento.it dove ero stato invitato a suo tempo, dalla mia amica extra di allora. Lì, ci siamo scambiati molti messaggi, interventi, discussioni oltre a quelli quotidiani o in intimità. Entrambi delusi dalle prestazioni come interessi dei propri rispettivi partners, avevamo trovato questa soluzione, piacevole, interessante e appagante, non fatta di misere apparenze ma sopratutto contenuti. Poi, di punto in bianco, Lei è sparita, sparita completamente, dove ogni ricerca, con i pochi dettagli che avevo si è rivelata inutile.
> Sono qui a cercarLa, se si è riscritta, se qualcuno ha Sue notizie o qualche riferimento. Il Suo vecchio nick era "Sensuale", mamma appagata dai due figli e moglie delusa da un compagno che pensava solo ad andare a pescare... Ora dovrebbe avere 48 o 49 anni, abitava allora in provincia di Pordenone.
> Ringrazio chiunque potesse aiutarmi.
> Giglio



CIao Giglio...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2012)

Giglio ha detto:


> Approfitto di questo thread per la mia motivazione del perchè sono qui. Provengo anch'io dal vecchio Tradimento.it dove ero stato invitato a suo tempo, dalla mia amica extra di allora. Lì, ci siamo scambiati molti messaggi, interventi, discussioni oltre a quelli quotidiani o in intimità. Entrambi delusi dalle prestazioni come interessi dei propri rispettivi partners, avevamo trovato questa soluzione, piacevole, interessante e appagante, non fatta di misere apparenze ma sopratutto contenuti. Poi, di punto in bianco, Lei è sparita, sparita completamente, dove ogni ricerca, con i pochi dettagli che avevo si è rivelata inutile.
> Sono qui a cercarLa, se si è riscritta, se qualcuno ha Sue notizie o qualche riferimento. Il Suo vecchio nick era "Sensuale", mamma appagata dai due figli e moglie delusa da un compagno che pensava solo ad andare a pescare... Ora dovrebbe avere 48 o 49 anni, abitava allora in provincia di Pordenone.
> Ringrazio chiunque potesse aiutarmi.
> Giglio


Chiama Chi L'ha Vista.


----------



## Giglio (3 Maggio 2012)

Grazie del saluto come del consiglio.


----------



## job (4 Maggio 2012)

Giglio ha detto:


> Approfitto di questo thread per la mia motivazione del perchè sono qui. Provengo anch'io dal vecchio Tradimento.it dove ero stato invitato a suo tempo, dalla mia amica extra di allora. Lì, ci siamo scambiati molti messaggi, interventi, discussioni oltre a quelli quotidiani o in intimità. Entrambi delusi dalle prestazioni come interessi dei propri rispettivi partners, avevamo trovato questa soluzione, piacevole, interessante e appagante, non fatta di misere apparenze ma sopratutto contenuti. Poi, di punto in bianco, Lei è sparita, sparita completamente, dove ogni ricerca, con i pochi dettagli che avevo si è rivelata inutile.
> Sono qui a cercarLa, se si è riscritta, se qualcuno ha Sue notizie o qualche riferimento. Il Suo vecchio nick era "Sensuale", mamma appagata dai due figli e moglie delusa da un compagno che pensava solo ad andare a pescare... Ora dovrebbe avere 48 o 49 anni, abitava allora in provincia di Pordenone.
> Ringrazio chiunque potesse aiutarmi.
> Giglio



Adesso è felice assieme al marito.



Dal Tradimento al Tagliamento: "Sensuale" e marito in riva al fiume.


----------



## Giglio (4 Maggio 2012)

*Mai andare a colpo sicuro senza l'oste*



job ha detto:


> Adesso è felice assieme al marito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caro Job, non è Lei, tantomeno tu sei il marito. Mi dispiace, goditi la tua vittoria di Pirro.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

job ha detto:


> Adesso è felice assieme al marito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma io quella tizia l'ho già vista eh?


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io quella tizia l'ho già vista eh?


che SCOUPPPP
Direbbe la durso


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> che SCOUPPPP
> Direbbe la durso


Ma non mi ricordo dove...nè quando...
Ma ci penso su...


----------



## Lady85 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto che sono una curiosa, non sempre ma...
> Mi raccontate perchè vi siete registrati e siete approdati qui?
> Vale anche per i non registrati.
> 
> p.s. E anche cosa vi ha dato questo posto. E cosa continua a darvi.


Mi sono iscritta qui perchè avevo da poco scoperto il tradimento del mio ragazzo e cercando su google questo è uno dei primi risultati...prima di iscrivermi e postare la mia storia nel confessionale ho letto un pò le altre storie...
Scrivo poco nel forum ma leggo molto e spero che il periodo buio della mia relazione (ho deciso di perdonarlo) passi in fretta...son passati 7 mesi dalla scoperta ma i momenti più brutti sono quelli in cui sono sola, momenti in cui i pensieri brutti si accavallano....

Baci baci

PS: Tebe non ho letto la tua storia, l'ho capita a grandi linee e vorrei poter essere forte come lo sei stata te


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2012)

ma siamo impazziti?
togliete quella foto


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma siamo impazziti?
> togliete quella foto


e perchè? Ciascuno con le proprie cose fa quel che meglio crede eh?

Maestra insegna...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUale il mio avatar?
> Scusami ma con la mia roba faccio quel che mi pare.
> 
> Maestra insegna...



parlava dell'altra foto...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> parlava dell'altra foto...


Si ho corretto...
Ma mica è stato commesso un reato eh?


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ho corretto...
> Ma mica è stato commesso un reato eh?


bè se lei non lo sa teoricamente si...


----------

